
Removing ROP Gadgets from OpenBSD, Todd Mortimer (slides) [pdf] - brynet
https://www.openbsd.org/papers/eurobsdcon2018-rop.pdf
======
aomix
It's cool ROP attacks are being mitigated from two directions in OpenBSD. The
amount of useful gadgets are being reduced by efforts detailed here AND gadget
rich libraries are being relinked at boot or upgrade time. So even if a ROP
attack can be found after the reduction in gadgets each machine will need a
unique ROP chain.

